# AV Receiver Recommendations



## kimbpc (Dec 22, 2012)

I am in the process of looking for a new AV receiver and would really appreciate some recommendations. It has been 20 some years since I looked for something and I need to come up to speed on options available today. We would like upper middle to upper end receiver. Please describe pluses and minues of a 9.2 vs 7.2 or 7.1 receiver. What components provide excellent quality and last well. Thanks,


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, Thats a loaded question so lets just start with the things to look for.

First of all a budget is something we should know as there are many different levels of quality and price ranges.

There are many receiver manufacturers, I personally favor Onkyo due to the fact that they have alot under the hood for what you pay and have always done extremely well in bench tests for all channels driven in power output.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Budget and functionality are the two key factors here. New AVR's can controll your whole system, so it's important to look for a unit that does at the very least everything you will need. So we kinda need to know what you will need the unit to do. 

Are you wanting an AVR for multiple rooms?
What kind of equipment will you be connecting (outboard amps/BDP/etc)?
Do you need wireless capability?

The more info you can give us, the better we can dial in what you really need.


----------



## kimbpc (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you, some place in the 800 to 1200 range for the a/v receiver. Has the Onkyo you have performed well, any quality issues / problems?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive had my Onkyo for over 4 years and its been rock solid. In your price range your into a really nice one. The Onkyo 818 is getting alot of good reviews and right now can be had for well under your budget and is loaded with everything you could need for a price that would normally cost well over $1000


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

In that price range you could also look at a few of the 2012 Pioneer Elite AVRs. With class D3 Amps, they also bring loads of power... Here's a link to audioholics where the Elite models are discussed:

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/receivers/pioneer-elite-sc-61-63-65-67-68-pre


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

tonyvdb, is right It's a loaded question your asking.

what size room is it going in?
What speakers do you have? or are thinking to go to? 
How close do you plan to sit to the TV, or Projector?
How loud do you like to listen or watch TV, Movies.?

To answer your question about 9.2, 7.2, 7.1 typically the higher the channel ability in the receiver the higher the price tag but you are supposed to get more features also better quality. ( You may notice i said supposed to) 
Most movies are done as 5.1 and some 7.1 

As far as I know their are No 9.1 or higher channel movies out their (YET). That means they have to decode the info from the 5.1 or 7.1 and make it into a 9.1, 11.1 etc.... or make 5.1 to 7.1 
The decoding is getting better each year as they go. and they do a good job.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Again, we need to know what you will need from the AVR. That is a nice budget to work with, we just hate to spend it on features that you may never need. If you will be using it in a dedicated room & need good processing, multiple sources/connections, room correction etc, then the Onkyo is an excellant choice.
I spent $400 on my Yamaha 20 years ago. It does everything I currently need.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I like the Pioneer AVRs especially when you get into the higher models but the truth is Pioneer, Denon, Onkyo, Marantz, and Yamaha all make a nice product and each has their fans.

Just something to keep in mind, many (most/maybe all) 9.1 channel AVRs require outboard amplification to take advantage of the extra two speakers.
While those who have 7.1/9.1/11.1 systems love them the general consensus is if money is a factor spend it on the best 5.1 system you can afford.

A very loose rule of thumb is 25-30% of the audio budget for the electronics, 70-75% for speakers, and the sub gets its own budget.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a nice budget for an AVR and you should be able to find a really nice one for that amount. While I think all of the brands above offer excellent choices in that price range I would give the Onkyo 818 a good long look.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

chashint said:


> A very loose rule of thumb is 25-30% of the audio budget for the electronics, 70-75% for speakers, and the sub gets its own budget.


This is a sincere request for a little clarification. When you say "the sub gets its own budget," I am not quite sure how to interpret the statement. Are you saying that its share of the budget varies widely depending on circumstances? Could you elaborate? Thanks much.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The issue with the sub is that to truly "feel" the impact of movies as they are intended to be felt you need to spend at least $600 on one and it is dependent on the size of your room (the larger the room the more you have to spend). Having a separate budget for a sub is a better way to go.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It's generally a good idea to get the best sub that you can afford. Also keep in mind how many seating positions do you have and do you need two for nulls at other positions. Some people can get away with only one sub if most of the time it's only a couple people viewing.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Very excellent ^^ advice.

-Robert


----------



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

Denon AVR-3313CI Networking Home Theater Receiver with AirPlay and 3 Zone Capacity


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

AudiocRaver said:


> This is a sincere request for a little clarification. When you say "the sub gets its own budget," I am not quite sure how to interpret the statement. Are you saying that its share of the budget varies widely depending on circumstances? Could you elaborate? Thanks much.


You have pretty much nailed the gist of it.
I am not a bass head but I do think a subwoofer is a very important part of the system. A lot of factors affect how effective a subwoofer will be.
To get much more specific about recommendations I would like to know what gear you already have, size of room, and total budget.
What your expectations of the audio system are would also be beneficial.


----------



## jevans64 (Dec 24, 2012)

Probably the only two I would look at are the Onkyo TX-NR809 or Denon AVR-3312ci. BOTH Denon and Onkyo knocked the legs off of their receiver lines this year vs. comparable models from their 2011 line. Accessories4less has NR809 for $600 and 3312ci for $650 with 1-year warranty. These are factory refurbished. You can get extended warranties from Onkyo ( not bad ) or Denon ( way too much ) or take a chance on their in-house extended warranties.

Of course, if you see more in your budget, you can step up to Onkyo TX-NR1009 or Denon AVR-4311ci/A100 from the same place.

Main thing with any of these is that they have pre-outs for additional external amps.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Onkyo tx-nr809 can be had for $489 through Amazon right now.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Actually it $481 right now through Amazon.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Actually it $481 right now through Amazon.


I looked at the 809 but I think the 818 is a better deal when Amazon had it for 679. The 818 has XT 32.


----------

